# p-fury vetrans



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

its strange all the vetrans come out at night.

i havent seen bobme for like a month.
hes like a hermit.

-i think you newbies scared him off. 
along with all the other vets, only to return during the cover of darkness and long hours of the night.









anyways its cool to see you guys are still around. - not only bobme but others too.









i wonder if they even know who i am still?


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

I've noticed that too


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

damn now drew is on HOLY SH-T!!!!


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

now serrapygo is on along with boomer sub holy crap we are nomads!!!!


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

BAMBINO said:


> damn now drew is on HOLY SH-T!!!!


that sexy m**********r.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Drew said:


> BAMBINO said:
> 
> 
> > damn now drew is on HOLY SH-T!!!!
> ...


 Aint that the truth.


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

ms natt youre always here.- no big deal.









hahaa :laugh:


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

> i havent seen bobme for like a month.


Sshh... he might come back.

As for me, my work only allows me on late at night and weekends except for summer when I have all the time in the world. Thanks for noticing BAMBINO. I've felt like the lost mod until now.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

thats cuz us veterens aren't as vibrant and *filibusterous* as the younger members :laugh: ...


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

i love you guys!!!!!!!!

except karen. she is a mean person who uses her mod powers to do evil things to good people.


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

> filibusterous


im going to look that up in websters. -actually maybe later.











> Sshh... he might come back.


i remember when i joined bobme was up in this peice for days. posted a million times. his post were crazy random and funny.

-some people dont like him, but i dont understand.

hes just a good ol hermit. nothing to be ashamed of. hey come out of your cave and enjoy the light and others :laugh:


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

BAMBINO said:


> i love you guys!!!!!!!!
> 
> except karen. she is a mean person who uses her mod powers to do evil things to good people.
> 
> ...


 I dont believe banning Xenon from his chatroom is a bad thing?!?:rock:


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

BAMBINO said:


> i love you guys!!!!!!!!
> 
> except karen. she is a mean person who uses her mod powers to do evil things to good people.
> 
> ...


 Yes she does. It's her thong...it's 3 sizes too small. In her defense, that would make anybody mean.


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

BAMBINO said:


> along with boomer sub


 I've been here the whole time, I mainly post in the non-piranha forums and sometimes the lounge now. You just weren't looking in the right places.

-PK


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

you know, whats with these dang newbies all in here being fillibusterous :laugh: 
and making a big wrukus and forgetting to pause and respect their elders?









dang


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

what is this hide and go seek now???

oh and karen dosent wear thongs she wears grannie panties







lol

no karen thats not the jist. you evil seeiming person that has mod status.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

BAMBINO said:


> > filibusterous
> 
> 
> im going to look that up in websters. -actually maybe later.:nod:


 its my remix of the word "filibuster"--meaning to talk end on end about nothing, thus keeping things from actually getting completed (ie. United Nations delegates, the Democrats in senate and house :laugh: )


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

scheeming i mean to say not seeming


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

BAMBINO said:


> oh and karen dosent wear thongs she wears grannie panties
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 If thats what you want to believe!


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

mmmmmmm grannie panties!!


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

we're like the night crew of pfury.

where's delta and ipsd?


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

I haven't seen Innes and Jonas around lately......The only time I'd see Jonas is when he's in some heated debates with our board "filibusters"


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

> The only time I'd see Jonas is when he's in some heated debates with our board "filibusters"











those damn kids









its like when you go fishing and make lots of noise. - they scare away the big fish.:nod:


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

BAMBINO said:


> > The only time I'd see Jonas is when he's in some heated debates with our board "filibusters"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 or when you're sitting at home in your rocking chair, all of a sudden your walls begin to rattle with all that "devil music" and loud screaming profanity "black-people" artists

....damn generation "X-tremely whiny"


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

:laugh:


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

well im out. see you tomorrow after it gets dark.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Blah! My eyes are getting weary and my back is beginning to ache from standing here writing.....Where's my alka-seltzer for my dentures? Oiyt, I'm out of here


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

BAMBINO said:


> mmmmmmm grannie panties!!


 Whatever helps you sleep at night.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

BAMBINO said:


> well im out. see you tomorrow after it gets dark.


 Its 2a and your calling it quits?! You really are


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Ya im only on at night myself


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

you're quite a newbie too, I remember when you registered


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

mostly in no piranha for me too i still get on regularly though.
dixon


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Am I Vet? or a Newbie?


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Gordeez said:


> Am I Vet? or a Newbie?










been here a year

your a vet


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> BAMBINO said:
> 
> 
> > oh and karen dosent wear thongs she wears grannie panties
> ...


 hey, speaking of that, why is my Master Card maxed out ??


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > BAMBINO said:
> ...


Well you know how women crave to have the "one-of-a-kind" things that other women want. So I bought the Victoria's Secret Heavenly Star bra and bikini. Below is Heidi Klum modeling it, so you dont feel too left out.

The description:
_The Victoria's Secret Heavenly Star, created by Mouawad, featuring a spectacular 90-carat flawless diamond.

Modeled by Heidi Klum, the bra is a masterpiece of platinum, sapphires and dramatic diamonds priced at $12.5 million. Equally awe-inspiring is a matching bikini panty available for $750,000. _

By the way, thank you Jewelz


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

G-damn newbies!


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

WilliamBradley said:


> you're quite a newbie too, I remember when you registered


 I remember when you registered! All the damn leghumpers came out of the woodwork. I'm suprised you stayed after that.


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

Wow, i've been here for longer that some of you "vets". Didn't realise i've been here that long. I do kinda live in non-p so i do miss out on quite a lot.


----------



## Makoa84 (Aug 27, 2003)

I show up every now and then.


----------



## delta (Jul 23, 2004)

Drew said:


> we're like the night crew of pfury.
> 
> where's delta and ipsd?


 wow drew noticed 
well we both have an adiction problem w san ansreas lol


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Im a veteran.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Jewelz said:
> 
> 
> > Ms_Nattereri said:
> ...












you are the wind beneath my wings










please feel free to buy anything else you want and post pictures of supermodels in it..

and I was afraid you were buying granny panties..


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Xenon said:


> Im a veteran.


 Shut it noob!








I HAVE MY OWN SMILEY!!!


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Modeled by Heidi Klum, the bra is a masterpiece of platinum, sapphires and dramatic diamonds priced at $12.5 million. Equally awe-inspiring is a matching bikini panty available for $750,000. [/i]


 Goddamn that is a horrible picture of heidi klum. she looks constipated or like she's about to unleash the biggest fart of her life.....


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Xenon said:


> Im a veteran.


 Amateur


----------



## joefromcanada (Apr 16, 2004)

u know who i havent seen in a long long time is that psrotten.. is he still alive?


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Your all Noobs if you ask me...


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

delta said:


> Drew said:
> 
> 
> > we're like the night crew of pfury.
> ...


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

ProdigalMarine said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > Modeled by Heidi Klum, the bra is a masterpiece of platinum, sapphires and dramatic diamonds priced at $12.5 million. Equally awe-inspiring is a matching bikini panty available for $750,000. [/i]
> ...




















Better?!


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

I've met her once during Indy 500 weekend, she was signing her posters at the mall


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

delta said:


> Drew said:
> 
> 
> > we're like the night crew of pfury.
> ...










get out this thread noob


----------



## sKuz (May 21, 2003)

im a veteran. awesome! I think its funny how i only have about 360 somethin post and then people who have joined waaaay after i did have 1000 +


----------



## joefromcanada (Apr 16, 2004)

yea i joined last april or sumtin and im over 1000


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

joefromcanada said:


> yea i joined last april or sumtin and im over 1000










i jioned in april too








dam im a postwhore


----------



## joefromcanada (Apr 16, 2004)

u joined april 03, i did 04, but damn, u are a post whore







lol


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

oh, if you 1000+ user id's are vets, then most of us REAL vets must be OG.


----------



## delta (Jul 23, 2004)

Drew said:


> oh, if you 1000+ user id's are vets, then most of us REAL vets must be OG.


 drew you a serious og


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)




----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

delta said:


> Drew said:
> 
> 
> > oh, if you 1000+ user id's are vets, then most of us REAL vets must be OG.
> ...


 Yes hes a seriously *O*ld *G*uy :laugh:


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

Im a Noob so what









and i dont know who u are BAMBINO and i dont care to get to know u

J/k :rasp:

Im only on late at night too and thats probably why i see the same peeps on all the time when i logg on.....exept Karen she just leaves her comp on P fury all day so we can think shes a good Mod :rasp:


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

ReDraGon-> said:


> exept Karen she just leaves her comp on P fury all day so we can think shes a good Mod :rasp:


 The art of deception


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

why did you post underwear?







I got lost


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

WilliamBradley said:


> I got lost


That isn't surprising..


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

Drew said:


> WilliamBradley said:
> 
> 
> > I got lost
> ...


 Because...?


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

I would qualify as a vet right?


----------



## diceman69 (Apr 30, 2004)

Maybe Bombe was distraut over his last date he went on. And was to ashamed to show his head around.


----------



## hays98 (Mar 8, 2003)

im still here


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

> you're quite a newbie too, I remember when you registered


yeah i remember that too. how could i forget.








howcome you stopped hasseling newbies since?



> and i dont know who u are BAMBINO and i dont care to get to know u


well, too bad. cuz your missing out maing.











> I got lost












also guys ive had my ps for 2 years. almost 3 now. that makes me a piranha vet.
as for the site, i dont know i guess thats up to you guys who know who a vet is and who isnt.


----------



## PygoManiac (Jul 26, 2004)

I'm a noob in a different timeshift.


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

BAMBINO said:


> its strange all the vetrans come out at night.
> 
> i havent seen bobme for like a month.
> hes like a hermit.
> ...


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

BAMBINO said:


> > yeah i remember that too. how could i forget.
> >
> >
> >
> > ...


 i never did it in my life,
i may have said something to you because you have one idiot username


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

grosse gurke said:


> Your all Noobs if you ask me...


 That we don't breathe through a tube and sh*t in a plastic plastic bag doesn't make us n00bs, y'old fart


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> grosse gurke said:
> 
> 
> > Your all Noobs if you ask me...
> ...










That was good!


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Who and how do you guys consider veterans of PFury anyways?


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> Who and how do you guys consider veterans of PFury anyways?:rock:


 Because Ive been here a month longer than you


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

I grew a brain and moved on to biger and larger projects in my life.
I have a few businesses i am running, and i am trying to build some new things to empoly into the world. Cant say they are all for the best, but hey - who cares.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

ProdigalMarine said:


> I haven't seen Innes and Jonas around lately










lol I'm about


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

bobme said:


> I grew a brain and moved on to biger and larger projects in my life.
> I have a few businesses i am running, and i am trying to build some new things to empoly into the world. Cant say they are all for the best, but hey - who cares.


 So those who had time for p-fury dont have a brain and have nothing better to do?

I personally always thought better of you than to say something like that.


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

> i never did it in my life,
> i may have said something to you because you have one idiot username


and yours is better how????


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> Who and how do you guys consider veterans of PFury anyways?:rock:










i tell them if they are veterans or not

i say at least a year here


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

BAMBINO said:


> > i never did it in my life,
> > i may have said something to you because you have one idiot username
> 
> 
> and yours is better how????


 I have one superstar's sexy ass name,
you're called Infant


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

> I have one superstar's sexy ass name,
> you're called Infant


--- riiiiiiiiight









who cares maing. its just a nick name. if it was literal and thats what my buddies wanted it to mean theyed have called me that but they dont know sh-t and its just a nick name. so get off it.

oh yeah, your william bradely name means gay guy who takes it in the ass.
sorry but thats what it means :nod:

you are seriously a crazy person. you have a mental problem. why cant you leave me alone.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Postwhoring is gay now.


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

DUDE.

ck WTF?









you should talk huh.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

BAMBINO said:


> DUDE.
> 
> ck WTF?
> 
> ...


 keyword: now.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

BAMBINO said:


> > I have one superstar's sexy ass name,
> > you're called Infant
> 
> 
> ...


 Stop trying to provoke her. Just drop the crap already


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

BAMBINO said:


> DUDE.
> 
> ck WTF?
> 
> ...


 DUUUUUUUUUUUUDE!









I have a caps button too, cool huh? In *almost* every thread where bambino and WB post you can see him saying somethin to provoke her.


----------

